# Apple, Sausage, Cornbread Stuffed Pork Loin



## LarryWolfe (Oct 24, 2010)

My wife requested this for her birthday dinner.  I made it exactly like the  Apple, Bacon, Cornbread Loin just used sausage instead of bacon. 

Started with a whole pork loin and cut in half, butterflied and salt and peppered.












Added the stuffing mixture  (Recipe Here)

Tied and salt and peppered the outside and placed indirect with only Royal Oak, no smoke wood.  I think this dish is better with just Royal Oak.  





NOTE: I finally got word back from Craycort on the extra grate and right now they are scarce.  BUT.......he's going to send me 10 once he receives his next order.  If anyone wants the extra grate with the mounting hardware, let me know.  The first 10 people that e-mail me will get them.  I will continue to try to get them when they're available, but Craycort typically keeps these as replacement parts only, but is now reconsidering.  So if you're interested e-mail me at bigdaddyskins56@gmail.com

I had a member who saw I needed t-shirts and actually sent me a brand new AWESOME Save the Gulf t-shirt the other day!!!  Guess he was tired of seeing me shirtless!!! LOL  But last night it was CHILLY so I had a sweatshirt on.....





Loin is done, pulled at 160º and let rest.  








Served with Brussel sprouts sauteed in bacon and a little butter and salt and pepper.


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mighty fine looking stuffed loin and Happy Birthday to Mrs. Wolfe!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 24, 2010)

The only thing that would have made it look better is if the hood covered your face completely!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks great...how was the sausage compared to bacon?


----------



## 3 Olives (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks great - my family loves STUFFING!


----------



## JWJR40 (Oct 24, 2010)

Great looking stuffed loin.  Happy Birthday Linda.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Oct 24, 2010)

Really nice looking Larry. Going to try this one myself.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 24, 2010)

OMFG happy birthday you ol' bat!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 25, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great...how was the sausage compared to bacon?



Had more of a sausage flavor than bacon......


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 25, 2010)

you look like one of those hamsters in that car commercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c68V3z2tSjw


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 25, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you look like one of those hamsters in that car commercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c68V3z2tSjw


Your being kind! The hamsters just called me to complain about you insulting them like that!


----------



## bknox (Oct 26, 2010)

Larry, I have a cornbread and sausage recipe I typically stuff in a chicken. I may have to give the loin a run for the money with some soon. Excellent!


----------

